# Sauteed Mushrooms in Biscuits



## luckytrim (May 31, 2006)

*Sauteed Mushrooms in Biscuits​*

​


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 3, 2006)

Sounds yummy, but what type of mushrooms do you think they mean by "fresh" mushrooms?  Also did you go to the bicardi recipes and see the recipe for strawberries & cream?  Ummmmmmmmm


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 3, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Sounds yummy, but what type of mushrooms do you think they mean by "fresh" mushrooms?...


 
I'd say they mean regular button mushrooms.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2006)

luckytrim said:
			
		

> *Sauteed Mushrooms in Biscuits​*


luckytrim,
made this recipe yesterday as an appy for my family..They were very good. The next time I make them I'm going to add a little Brie on top of the mushrooms just before baking. Thank you for finding this it was a keeper.

kadesma


----------

